# Question of the Reformed Study Bible Notes Revelation 20:1-10



## Dachaser (Dec 14, 2017)

The notes in my edition state that the saints will reign with come to life and reign with Christ, while Satan is bound for 1000 years, and then he will be loosed again, and then is rendered powerless.
That sounds more like a premil position to me, and strange in a Reformed study bible, am I seeing this wrong?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 15, 2017)

David,

This is why I don't like study Bibles, and their notes. If I want commentary they should be separate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 15, 2017)

David,
What "reformed study bible" are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 15, 2017)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> David,
> 
> This is why I don't like study Bibles, and their notes. If I want commentary they should be separate.


I like to use both study bibles and text only, but just thought that the notes on that passage seemed to fit my premil view more than the standard amil Reformed viewpoint.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 15, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> David,
> What "reformed study bible" are you using?


Yes, which particular study bible would be informative.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 15, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> David,
> What "reformed study bible" are you using?


Reformed Study Bible, edited by RC Sproul, 1st edition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 15, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Reformed Study Bible, edited by RC Sproul, 1st edition.


Okay, you mean the Reformation Study Bible. I'll try to take a look at my copy later this evening (I'm not home). If I remember correctly, they present all the main views.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Dec 15, 2017)

It seems that the notes for v1-10 is the summary of the section. The latter notes go on to explain the text.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 16, 2017)

Rev. Williamson is right. The notes are just summarizing John's vision in vv1-10. The subsequent notes explain how the text is understood by those of various eschatological persuasions.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 16, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Rev. Williamson is right. The notes are just summarizing John's vision in vv1-10. The subsequent notes explain how the text is understood by those of various eschatological persuasions.


That makes better sense to me, as the notes I was addressing would be the summary, and the following were outlining differing views.


----------

